
A cool new web app that ranks all your Facebook and Instagram photos - delaphante
MyPhotoLikes the maker of an Instagram &amp; Facebook app, has launched their free online app www.myphotolikes.com. A site aimed at Instagram and Facebook users who would like to find out their most liked photos. The new online app seamlessly integrates with Facebook and Instagram by allowing users to rank all their photos based on the total number of likes. The app will be of tremendous value to individual users or brands. &quot;This is a very simple and effective tool that does one thing very well without flooding the user with unnecessary detail.&quot; said DeLaphante the creator of the app &quot;I expect a lot of users finding this useful due to its simplicity&quot; More users are looking for a way to gauge the effectiveness of their photos in order to draw new followers or get more likes. &quot;With MyPhotoLikes.com, users &amp; brands will effectively be able to optimize their photo uploads by selecting the type of photos that draws more attention and remove those that do not.&quot; said DeLaphante MyPhotoLikes.com is the second online app that DeLaphante has created. With the first not been so successful, however MyPhotoLikes.com is now picking up traction and users are starting to flood the site. MyPhotoLikes mission is to simplify how users analyse their photos. DeLaphante is based in London and is shy, but hopes the success of this app can bring him out of his shell. You can chat with him directly at www.myphotolikes.com using the online chat widget.
======
delaphante
This press release was taken from this website:
[https://www.launchingnext.com/s/myphotolikes-
com/35211/](https://www.launchingnext.com/s/myphotolikes-com/35211/)

~~~
delaphante
The main website is
[https://www.myphotolikes.com/](https://www.myphotolikes.com/)

